# Question for professional dog groomers-Newfoundland



## LucyFUR (Mar 24, 2013)

My 3 yo newfy is blowing her coat. I comb her out daily , and she's almost done with her spring shed. This year, I noticed that she has a lot of dandruff. Could it be related to her deshedding?


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm not a pro groomer, but have experience. Yes, the dandruff is related to the shedding. Most dogs also have dandruff when blowing coat. Everything is changing for the season, including the skin. So you'll see the dead skin as well.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

It could be, or it could be a diet issue. I would recommend using a slicker brush to go thru the coat and stimulate the skin. A comb is great for getting coat out, but it doesnt stimulate the skin well and spread oils. You could add some omega oils to her diet, and a good bath after coat blowing is done will help stimulate skin as well.


----------

